# Tony Fisher's 3x3x7 Cylinder



## Tony Fisher (Sep 30, 2016)

I recently finished this new transformation. It was made from a WitEden 3x3x7 Cuboid (obviously). I filled parts with Milliput and did the shaping with a Dremel and sand paper. Stickers were hand cut using a plastic template I made many years ago for my 3x3x3 cylinder / barrel.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2016)

okay...
I didn't even know a proportional 3x3x7 was a thing, but given that it is apparently we all know who's making a mod out of it


----------

